# You're Welcome



## NativeTxn

How do you say "You're Welcome" in Latin?

Also, are there multiple variations/translations on it?  If so, which is the oldest?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## relativamente

A very poetical welcome greeting in Catullus carmen IX 

Venisti, o mihi nuntii beati


----------



## Grüße HENK

Hi!
I take "You're welcome!" for "Don't mention it!", the response to "Thanks!". Is that correct?
If so, you might like one of these three possibilities which I've been told:
1. Nihil est de re dicendum.             (literally "No need to talk about it!")
2. Ne loqui de re operis pretium est!  (lit. "Talking about it isn't worth the effort!")
3. Non opus est verba perdere!        (lit. "No need to lose a word!")


As concerns the question of "older-younger", there's this problem:
Most antique Latin texts which have been passed on discuss philosophical, political, ecclesical or other themes. This is arts talk, science talk or business talk, so you will rarely find an everyday dialogue in Latin literature. So, whether a direct and testified latin word especially for  everyday phenomena exists or not depends on whether there exists in some (mainly late Latin) document a paragraph in which this very phenomenon has been described. As far as I can tell,
better and shorter expressions for "You're welcome!" seem to be rather rarely testified ones, if any. 
So these three sentences surely mean the same as "You're welcome!", but they've possibly/probably never been used that way by Latin speakers throughout the milennia.
But let's wait for more propositions.
Henk


----------



## relativamente

Latin has been used during many centuries in a vast empire where other languages were also used so almost any prhase you can imagine has been probaly used.But to know the really typical every day expressions is difficult since there's not much written records left.Perhaps in the theatrical works you can find more realistic expressions.But if you invite a bishop to dinner and he says you "Gratias plurimas ago", you can answer one of the expressions in the previous post.
Translating an expression used by arab people you can also replay "non gratias agendae sunt propter officia functa."


----------



## Flaminius

According to «Schpechen Sie Lateinisch?  — Moderne Konversation in lateinischer Sphrache» by Capellanus:

aufer mihi ista!


----------



## relativamente

I searched in Google and found an example of "aufer ihi ista" in a text from Erasmus.

Pro mediocribus beneficiis agendae sunt gratiae: hoc maius est, quam ut conveniat verbis gratias agere. 

Responsio.
Sa.   Aufer mihi ista. Maior est nostra necessitudo, quam ut vel tu mihi, vel ego tibi pro ullo officio debeam gratias agere.


----------



## relativamente

Aufer is an imperative form.I wouldn't use "aufer mihi ista" when speaking to an important person.


----------



## Grüße HENK

Hi!
I got some new and shorter expressions:

libenter dedi / feci                     (lit. "I did/gave it with pleasure!")

GRATIAM NON DEBES                 (lit. "You don't owe thanks!"

NON DEBES                              (lit. "You don't owe (me)!")

NIHIL DEBES                             (lit. "You don't owe (me) anything!"

NULLA CAUSA GRATIAS AGENDI    (lit. "No need to give thanks!")

I guess the first four are the kind of talk you wouldn't adress the bishop in. 

relativamente is right, such vocabulary may be found in theatre plays or songs. I remember the "carmina burana" by Carl Orff. This collection of songs intended to use a rural, non-sophisticated language. Maybe one can find something there.

Henk


----------



## relativamente

Probably in Ancient Rome the expression "gratias agere" was not used so frecuently as we use Thank you.For us is very easy to say "Thank you "since is just a word almost void of significance.But in ancient times to thank something meant somethink as rewarding, o maybe forgiving a penalty.So I don't think they used a lot this expression.Not gratias dicere but agere.Was something you had to do not jus to say.In consequence the equivalent of "you're welcome was almost unthinkable.


----------



## Anne345

You're welcome : tibi gratus adventus (est)


----------

